# Mona Reservoir?



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

I have just rebuilt my outdrive on my boat and would love to take it out Saturday for a run. Does anybody know if Mona is ice free. I live in Eagle Mountain, and I am trying to think of a place to go. I am hoping the ice will be blown off of Utah Lake by Sat., but I wouldn't mind putting around on Mona. It isn't too far if I head down Redwood Rd., then turn south in Goshen.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Drove by yesterday (3/3) about 2 PM. Still iced. It looked like it wanted to blow off with the wind, just still too much ice.

I'll go by it again today, but won't be able to tell you 'til later this afternoon.

Fishrmn


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

The Saratoga Springs City marina is ice free as of 3/5/09. If heavy winds blow from the east it could possibly push the ice plate back to the west side of the lake. Today you could launch at the SS marina and boat 1/2 way to Provo.


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I just drove by SS marina also while on my way to Elberta. The whole west side is wide open. That is where I will go. I will wait and go to Mona later. I just want to try bowfishing for carp there.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply. When I went by Mona Res. yesterday the wind was howling. Couldn't see enough to guarantee it, but it looked like the ice had blown off. 

Fishrmn


----------

